# It must be the weather! O_O



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Because this girl is HUGE!

This is Sampson, Sampson is due in 3 days, Sampson is so big, she can barely walk :shock:


















She is officially the biggest pregnant female I've ever had, earlier this winter, in the beginning of November, I had a female who got huge, she ended up having 14 babies, a first for me since I've NEVER, in all my years of mouse keeping, had a litter of more than 12.

Sampson is bigger than that female was, I'm curious to see if she'll break the 14 baby record.
I feel sorry for her, this is her 2nd litter, the first litter was only 7!

She's usually pretty friendly, but has been pretty spazzy for the last couple days.

I'm convinced it's the weather, all this spring and summer, I had fairly small litters.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Cant wait till they are born! Good luck


----------



## Marlimoo55 (Sep 6, 2013)

wow she is big! I have a PEW who's first litter gave me 15 big and healthy babies, but she never looked that big! However she was heavy! Almost 65 grams!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm super excited for this litter, the father is chocolate pied so, hopefully, there'll be tricolors in the litter. My luck there won't be a single one LOL.

Her daughter, Riley, I believe is also pregnant by the same male (she's also black splash) she's always been a bit thicker than her mother, but she's getting a bit rounder than usual in the belly area.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow, a tennisball with head and tail XD
Please let us know how many babies she has once she's popped.
My record is 19 (yes, nineteen) from one doe, if I remember correctly she was a similar size.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Not my litter but im so curious!!!


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I *might* be wrong (and probably am xD) but I *think* I hear the sounds of tiny little squeaks of squeakiness coming from Sampsons Bin, another girl of mine did have babies over the night so it's hard to pinpoint exactly where the squeaks are coming from sometimes xD

ETA: Turns out I was not wrong, The grand total is........surprisingly, only 13 o3o. They're nice, big babies though.

I really don't want to cull any of these and as luck would have it, I had another girl have babies last night/this morning as well, she only had 5 so she'll be getting a couple extras here in a little bit.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Update on the babies

they're 4 days old, and I guess they're pretty enough though this was a very disappointing litter, I always have liked Black selfs, but after a while, they're everywhere, I guess I shouldn't have expected tricolors in the first generation, but I was hopeful, the male is unrelated after all.

All 13 babies are still alive, I fostered 5 over to another mother the day they were born and left 8 with Sampson.









fostered babies.









The pied is a female, I really like her markings, she reminds me of a hooded rat o3o.

I'm also patiently waiting for Sampsons daughter, Riley to have her litter, she's due no later than the 25th (I never actually witnessed any mated so don't know when she's actually due, she's pregnant by the same male as Sampsons babies.

As well as Rileys sister, Stencil who is also due within the week, she's bred to her brother, so expecting a bunch of splash.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

good grief she was enormous.Babies look nice and healthy.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Sampsons daughter Riley had her litter last night and it's been one huge disappointment after another.

She had 12 babies, 4 of which died a few hours after birth, Riley then proceeded to completely ignore the remaining 8, acting as if they didn't even exist, woke up this morning hoping to find 8 well fed newborns, they hadn't been nursed at all, as a result, 2 more died today, I fostered the surviving 6 to another mother whose babies are honestly too old to compete with but she only has 4 so, hopefully the little ones will be able to get some milk.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss good lick


----------

